# Injecting Penicillin into the neck of your horse



## LankyDoodle (20 August 2009)

I'm a bit nervous. Last year we had to do this with our old mare who had laminitis caused by infection.  Now we don't have that old farmer to do that kind of thing for us and we are on our own.  This is one time I wish I was back on a livery yard at the same time as being glad I'm not (help from friends Vs gossip and nosey beakers!).  

Anyway, now we've got to inject Lanky with Penicillin for the next 4 days and seeif it leads to any improvement; but my husband is wimping out saying he's scared of killing the horse. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Not to say I haven't wimped out - I have - but I'm also not here for 2 of the next 4 days due to work!

The vet said rump or neck is fine but he would go for the neck (due to the kickiness issue).  Can we just do it anywhere? I am aware it needs to go into the muscle of course, but how particular do we have to be about where we jab?

I'm so worried about this; I'm almost more worried about killing the thing (because of my husband freaking me out to be honest) than I am about the actual lameness!

If this doesn't work he's got to go to horsepital and have all kinds of tests.  There is almost definitely no abcess or puss in the foot and definitely no bruising. He almost sound in walk on soft ground, but hopping lame on hard or uneven ground. It's a mystery for sure.


----------



## Deefa (20 August 2009)

I had to do mine before. Vet told me to just pinch a peice of skin half way down the neck and half way between top and bottem and just shove it in basically lol!


----------



## charliechoo (20 August 2009)

Hi dont want to make you worry more but did similar thing to my thoroughbred following an abcess in his foot.....had all the info from the vet ...told to how to inject etc..poor devil had a major reaction, thrashing around stable (similar to epileptic) thought I had killed him.Will never do again. He survived thank god....never been so scared in all my life.


----------



## LankyDoodle (20 August 2009)

Thanks Deefa. Thought it should be quite easy, but you never know!

charliechoo - did he have a reaction to the penicillin or to your technique!?  My horse was quite OK when I went up there a moment ago, and he had the first dose at midday.  Many people and animals are allergic to penicillin.


----------



## Persephone (20 August 2009)

I assume your vet didn't run through it then?


----------



## Rowreach (20 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi dont want to make you worry more but did similar thing to my thoroughbred following an abcess in his foot.....had all the info from the vet ...told to how to inject etc..poor devil had a major reaction, thrashing around stable (similar to epileptic) thought I had killed him.Will never do again. He survived thank god....never been so scared in all my life. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

This was likely to be a procaine reaction, which is rare but can happen (over the years I've had it happen to 2 horses, one in the stable who was fine after a few minutes, and one (which I didn't actually inject) which took off and ended up about 5 miles away (I am not exaggerating).

I think the bottom line is that if you are not happy injecting your horse, you will have to pay for the vet to come out every day and do it, although he probably won't be too pleased about that.

The other possibility, again rare, is that you can cause an abscess at the injection site.

I've injected hundreds of horses, and still do, and I don't worry about it.

If you are going to do it, alternate the sides of the neck.  You'll most likely be fine


----------



## LankyDoodle (20 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I assume your vet didn't run through it then? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes he did, but I'm nervous of getting it wrong. He showed me as he was doing it and he said to put it into the muscle either in the neck or the rump is fine.  I was quite confident until my husband started flapping about killing him!


----------



## Chico Mio (20 August 2009)

Yes, deffo use alternate sides of the neck.  Aim for a more muscly bit, give it a quick rub before pinching and injecting - make sure you hit muscle and don't just run it under the skin (I think that's how you get an abscess), rub again afterwards.  As I remember, it's quite thick so you need to press the plunger quite firmly (maybe that's just the one we had)

OH does all our injections, plus anyone else's if they can't face it


----------



## LankyDoodle (20 August 2009)

I think the thing is, the vet asked if we were OK to do it and I said 'oh yeh, x will be fine' (meaning my husband would be OK to do it).  We both grew up in farming families, and he has injected cattle before, so I don't get the whole big deal he's making. LOL.


----------



## ElvisandTilly (20 August 2009)

I had the same reaction as Charliechoo's in my mare when she moved very slightly half way through the injection into her neck area. 

I looked up the reaction in my mare who thrashed around with eyes on stalks kind of reaction. It turns out the procaine in the antibiotic that numbs injection site if it actually gets into blood stream can give a reaction like a cocaine hit!! Hence the very hyper hallucinating reaction from my mare. I thought I had killed her. It was a very very small amount that went into her blood stream too. Hence I have never given an injection since!

In all my readings about the reaction, people said injecting into the neck was riskier due to being more veiney in the area? Whether this is true or not, not sure?


----------



## Rowreach (20 August 2009)

Yup, a vet friend of mine who hates doing horses (she prefers sheep and cows!) always injects horses in the brisket rather than the neck for this very reason


----------



## Persephone (20 August 2009)

Oh I see. You would be really unlucky to do any harm tbh. Has your vet drawn up the syringes for you?

I would think the worst case scenario would be an abcess forming, but you would be unlucky. I had to inject a pony with penicillin for two weeks twice a day a few years back. Obviously swapped sides every time and he didn't get one.

I'd come and do it for you if I were closer!

ETS lol! I read that you are in Somerset. Not in Dorset by any chance are you!

x


----------



## LankyDoodle (20 August 2009)

Oh no, now I feel even worse. Don't actually think I can do this. I've started looking on google and reading about injecting into blood vessels etc. I'm actually panicking.  Will have to ask the vet for some oral stuff I think.


----------



## treacle_beastie (20 August 2009)

There is a triangular area on the horses neck which is a safe area for you to inject into. Google it for a diagram as it is difficult to describe in words. It is much easier to do it in the neck than in the rump. I had to do it in the rump but after the 1st time my very sociable horse turned very nasty and kicked and thrashed about a lot which made it impossible to do it on my own. She moved so much that she bent 3 needles before I gave up! In the neck you an just pinch the skin, stick the needle in and off you go - quick and easy and no legs to avoid.


----------



## LankyDoodle (20 August 2009)

Thanks, Persephone.

I think I just need to get over the panicking really.

I'm reading worst case scenarios on the net. So long as I am for the same sort of area my vet did, stick the needle straight in with no fussing and don't tilt the needle when it's in, maybe I will be ok.


----------



## Persephone (20 August 2009)

Don't panic! Did your vet tell you to put the needle in first?

I do a couple of taps then in. Connect the syringe and draw back. If there is no blood when you pull back then carry on and inject steadily as it's quite viscous stuff.

If there is blood take it out and start again. Preferably using a new needle. 

If you have got a blood vessel you will draw blood back, if not you are ok.

x


----------



## LankyDoodle (20 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
There is a triangular area on the horses neck which is a safe area for you to inject into. Google it for a diagram as it is difficult to describe in words. It is much easier to do it in the neck than in the rump. I had to do it in the rump but after the 1st time my very sociable horse turned very nasty and kicked and thrashed about a lot which made it impossible to do it on my own. She moved so much that she bent 3 needles before I gave up! In the neck you an just pinch the skin, stick the needle in and off you go - quick and easy and no legs to avoid. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, this is what vet said - made by something under the mane, spinal colum and shoulder.  There is still a mark where the vet injected today, so I will aim for that the other side tomorrow.


----------



## LankyDoodle (20 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Don't panic! Did your vet tell you to put the needle in first?

I do a couple of taps then in. Connect the syringe and draw back. If there is no blood when you pull back then carry on and inject steadily as it's quite viscous stuff.

If there is blood take it out and start again. Preferably using a new needle. 

If you have got a blood vessel you will draw blood back, if not you are ok.

x 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Persephone.  I'll be OK. I just have to get on with it. 
x


----------



## PapaFrita (20 August 2009)

Ok, don't worry about hitting a blood vessel (I did this once and horse was fine)
a) Practise on an orange
b) Clean site with a bit of alcohol
c) Pinch a bit of skin elsewhere to distract horse (this is actually optional, you can also thump a few times where you're going to inject) stick needle in- It goes in quite easily 
	
	
		
		
	


	




c) Attach syringe, pull back a bit to make sure you haven't hit a blood vessel. If you have, pull out needle and start again.
d) Push contents in. Don't rush.
e) Rub area but don't go barmy with the pressure. Imagine he's got an itch.
Easy 
	
	
		
		
	


	





This is where to inject:







You can measure one hand's width from mane and one from shoulder if you're having trouble visualising the area


----------



## joeanne (20 August 2009)

Ah stop panicing, you know you can do it, so quit being such a worry wart!
The reactions above are in the minority! 
Deep breath and do it!


----------



## Persephone (20 August 2009)

You'll be fine!

Once you have done it once you'll be an old hand lol. Honestly it is just so straightforward.

The drawing back is the important check IMO. But as an aside I have never hit a blood vessel with an IM injection Horse, cat, rabbit or human!

x


----------



## Honeypots (20 August 2009)

I'm sure vets wouldn't leave owners to inject if there were much of a chance we could kill them..
I have injected many times with no problems but do understand your worries.
I actually always inject in the butt...its a bigger area. Always needle without syringe first.
I pinch the horses neck,thump thump on thier butt and jab. Attach syringe and go.
Most times they don't even notice...

If you are really worried could you ask for some oral stuff...


----------



## Donkeymad (20 August 2009)

By simply pinching some skin, you are putting into the skin or just below, where it will do no good. You need to keep the skin flat so the needle goes a little deeper.


----------



## Honeypots (20 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
By simply pinching some skin, you are putting into the skin or just below, where it will do no good. You need to keep the skin flat so the needle goes a little deeper. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Was that aimed at me? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I pinch the horses neck to distract from what I'm doing at the other end


----------



## nicnag (20 August 2009)

A really easy way I've found of doing it is to 'hide' the needle in your hand, slap the neck twice as if your patting him and on the third pat just turn your hand so the needle goes into the muscle. Attach syringe and inject. Change sites and alternate sides.
Simples!


----------



## LankyDoodle (20 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ok, don't worry about hitting a blood vessel (I did this once and horse was fine)
a) Practise on an orange
b) Clean site with a bit of alcohol
c) Pinch a bit of skin elsewhere to distract horse (this is actually optional, you can also thump a few times where you're going to inject) stick needle in- It goes in quite easily 
	
	
		
		
	


	




c) Attach syringe, pull back a bit to make sure you haven't hit a blood vessel. If you have, pull out needle and start again.
d) Push contents in. Don't rush.
e) Rub area but don't go barmy with the pressure. Imagine he's got an itch.
Easy 
	
	
		
		
	


	





This is where to inject:







You can measure one hand's width from mane and one from shoulder if you're having trouble visualising the area 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you so much for this, especially for the diagram.  I feel more confident now after speaking to a few people here and on phone etc.

Thank you.


----------



## LankyDoodle (20 August 2009)

Thanks also persephone, donklet, nicnag and honeypots.

My husband is saying he will take the chance of being kicked and do it in the butt! Hey,t he plus of it is, my horse doesn't want to bear weight on the affected leg so he is unlikely to kick anyway.


----------



## Erehwemos (20 August 2009)

QR

Deleted


----------



## Persephone (20 August 2009)

That's very sad MizElz, but not terribly helpful in the circumstances?


----------



## Erehwemos (20 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
That's very sad MizElz, but not terribly helpful in the circumstances? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry, opinions and experiences were asked for and so I gave mine, as I have done when similar questions have been asked in the past. I didnt realise we werent allowed to talk about bad experiences?


----------



## Persephone (20 August 2009)

Yes I understand that, but your horse's reaction was an extremely rare complication of a very simple procedure.

I feel that people have been trying to encourage and support the OP and she is obviously very concerned.

The fact remains that if the horse doesn't receive the medication he could end up lost as a result of the condition being treated.

I believe the odds are stacked in the horses favour by receiving the meds.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (20 August 2009)

Lankydoodle, I am around taunton way tomorrow if you want me to do it for you, its not a problem. Or if you want someone there to watch you do it and take over if you freak out!


----------



## LankyDoodle (20 August 2009)

Thanks VictoriaEDT. It will be my husband doing it as I will be at work, but I think he'd really appreciate it. Will PM you and talk to husband. He has his mum coming to watch (she's done it loads but on cattle), so he may be OK.

Wish I'd seen your post before deleted MizElz. LOL. Curious me.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (20 August 2009)

no probs, I am on 07795 967 203 if he needs me!


----------



## ester (20 August 2009)

I'm an arse girl myself- thump thump in!


----------



## VictoriaEDT (20 August 2009)

ha, thats what i do.......much easier!


----------



## FRESHMAN (20 August 2009)

Not yet been mentioned but personally I would always ensure that you let the injection fluid warm up to at least room temp before using, also push through very slowly. This helps to give a painless injection.


----------



## ester (20 August 2009)

I know there had been an issue with a neck injection at RS prior to me being there so just did butts.


----------



## Nudibranch (20 August 2009)

For what it's worth, mine goes nuts if you try and inject into the quarters so it's neck every time and she doesn't flinch a bit. As others have said, couple of taps, give it a good jab to reach the muscle, not too hard, imagine throwing a dart (??!! I know but that's how it feels). Draw back, make sure there's no blood then connect the syringe and inject the liquid slowly and smoothly. Slower seems to cause less discomfort.


----------



## kellyeaton (21 August 2009)

why did you not get the oral penicillin if you are that worried? but personall i al ways go for the but it is a bigger muscle and will hurt the horse less bag the bum three times where you are going to put the needle in then just put the needle in on its on then apply the syringe to the needle and inject very slowly because penicillin is very thick hop this helps? p.s forgot to say make sure you clean the area before and after in jecting!x


----------



## Erehwemos (21 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


Wish I'd seen your post before deleted MizElz. LOL. Curious me. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry LD, I had no idea that I'd be shot down for sharing my experience so when it was deemed inappropriate, I thought I'd better delete before I caused any more trouble. I have had a terrible experience through injecting penicillin, and as such I nor my mother would ever contemplate injecting another horse ourselves, ever again. And I must be honest, if anyone asked my advice on it - my personal advice - I would always say I'd get the vet out, even if it seems ridiculous having a call out fee. I dont know whether a vet's presence would have helped save my horse, but it isnt a risk I would want to take again.


----------



## Hippona (21 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm an arse girl myself- thump thump in! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Me too..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Never had a problem with doing it in the bum (ooh-er!)....my lad got so blase he would actually eat his tea whilst I stabbed him in the arse.


----------



## Fairynuff (21 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
There is a triangular area on the horses neck which is a safe area for you to inject into. Google it for a diagram as it is difficult to describe in words. It is much easier to do it in the neck than in the rump. I had to do it in the rump but after the 1st time my very sociable horse turned very nasty and kicked and thrashed about a lot which made it impossible to do it on my own. She moved so much that she bent 3 needles before I gave up! In the neck you an just pinch the skin, stick the needle in and off you go - quick and easy and no legs to avoid. 

[/ QUOTE ] So far (from what Ive read) Treacle Beasty has given the most credible and sensible reply. Go for what she said


----------



## ester (21 August 2009)

have realised this morning that I have stated that ' I am an arse girl' :S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





oops!


----------



## Fairynuff (21 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ok, don't worry about hitting a blood vessel (I did this once and horse was fine)
a) Practise on an orange
b) Clean site with a bit of alcohol
c) Pinch a bit of skin elsewhere to distract horse (this is actually optional, you can also thump a few times where you're going to inject) stick needle in- It goes in quite easily 
	
	
		
		
	


	




c) Attach syringe, pull back a bit to make sure you haven't hit a blood vessel. If you have, pull out needle and start again.
d) Push contents in. Don't rush.
e) Rub area but don't go barmy with the pressure. Imagine he's got an itch.
Easy 
	
	
		
		
	


	





This is where to inject:







You can measure one hand's width from mane and one from shoulder if you're having trouble visualising the area 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hadnt seen your reply PF


----------



## Hippona (21 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
have realised this morning that I have stated that ' I am an arse girl' :S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





oops! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know! I agreed with you! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.........was slightly concerned as to how that may have been taken after I posted but what the hell


----------



## LankyDoodle (22 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
why did you not get the oral penicillin if you are that worried?  <font color="blue">As I've said several times in this thread, I wasn't worried intil my husband started panicking. The vet also deemed it more appropriate to give IM penicillin.    </font>  but personall i al ways go for the but it is a bigger muscle and will hurt the horse less bag the bum three times where you are going to put the needle in then just put the needle in on its on then apply the syringe to the needle and inject very slowly because penicillin is very thick hop this helps? p.s forgot to say make sure you clean the area before and after in jecting!x 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I've done it now anyway, thanks.


----------



## LankyDoodle (22 August 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I did it myself int he end. I just gritted my teeth and told myself I was more than capable of doing it, and I did it - in his neck. He moved around a small amount, but he was fine really.  There was no thrashing around and there have been no adverse reactions.  We spoke to the vet last night who also said to us that he would not have left us to do it if he didn't think we could do it and that he was on call if there were any problems. There were none and this morning, 48 hours after his first dose of 25ml Penicillin, Lanky seems a little less lame and the swelling in the fetlock has gone down.  Time will tell whether he has any other damage there that is causing the lameness and it is the rest helping him, or whether it is the Peniciliin helping him.  

The vet is back out on Monday and if there is not a vast improvement from Thursday when he saw him, we will be getting referred to Western Counties Clinic, who can do all the tests in one go at their horsepital. 

He WAS hopping when required to turn, and very very reluctant to place any weight on the affected leg, but not, although limping slightly, he is placing weight on it happily and will turn more easily; for obvious reasons, we haven't trotted him up, though.  He's pretty much sound on soft ground in walk, and the problem was on hard or rough ground.

Anyway, thought I'd update you all.  The farrier isn't best pleased about the butchered foot that the vet has left my horse with, after how hard he has worked to get this horse's feet right, but I would say that at the moment that would be the least of our worries!

Thanks all.


----------



## Persephone (22 August 2009)

That's good. At least you will confident should it happen again anyway!


----------



## PapaFrita (22 August 2009)

Glad things worked out well. I was sure you'd be fine 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Hope neddy gets better soon!


----------

